# 2010 F150 Not Charging My Outback



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

The fuses are under the hood. I am getting 12volts at the male ends of my truck. Last trip I took the Camper was plug in to 120v. On the way home I jump in the camper and pushed the battery button and it was empty. Any Ideas?? Plus everything was off even the tv booster.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you have something else wrong other than the truck not charging the Outback. If you had been plugged in for a while, the battery should have been fully charged. For it to be dead a short time later, you either have a serious drain on the battery, or the battery isn't holding a charge. If the lights and other 12 volt items in the trailer work when you're plugged in to 120 Volt, then I would think the converter is doing it's job. You should be able to use a voltmeter and check the spade on your seven pin trailer connector on the truck for 12 to 14 volts at the appropriate spot. A search on the internet will give you the pin designations.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

A way that you can check to see if power is getting to the battery is to take a voltage reading at the battery before you hook up. Then hook up the power to the truck, start it and take another voltage reading. If it reads higher than it did before.... power is getting through.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

you should check the two 40 amp fuses that are for overload and/or reverse polarity protection on the converter. one or both of them could be blown....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

If your fuses are in the fuse block like the book on your vehicle shows they should be (they may not be and you'll have to add them) check your trailer plug for 12v. If its not there, there is a good chance that the 12v supply to your trailer plug is not hooked up. When I got my Chevy, I had to add the $5 square fuse and the wire that runs from the fuse block to the trailer plug was tied up right below the fuse box under the hood and had to be hooked to the power out post. Often times, the factory does not hook up the 12v charge wire at the fuse block.


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

I juast checked the fuses they are good. I have 12v at the truck where the plug goes in everything is working right. It might be the battery I will have to check that out. Thanks for all the help


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the connections on the battery. Your charging system might be working correctly but corrosion is interfering with the juice getting to the battery. You might have a bad connection to the battery meter. Test the battery and backtrack as needed from there.


----------



## NYS Prison Guard (Aug 25, 2011)

Had the same problem with my 2011, Ford does not install the fuse for this provision. They leave the fuse and relay in a plastic bag somewhere in the vehicle (usually in the glove box). You have to do it yourself, as you already have the fuse installed we are already past that. Check to see if the 30A fuse and the relay are installed in the #'s 9 and 21 slots in the fuse panel under the hood. Autozone sells a realy that fits but you have to file down 2 of the spades as they are slighly larger than the slots. Good luck.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

NYS Prison Guard said:


> Had the same problem with my 2011, Ford does not install the fuse for this provision. They leave the fuse and relay in a plastic bag somewhere in the vehicle (usually in the glove box). You have to do it yourself, as you already have the fuse installed we are already past that. Check to see if the 30A fuse and the relay are installed in the #'s 9 and 21 slots in the fuse panel under the hood. Autozone sells a realy that fits but you have to file down 2 of the spades as they are slighly larger than the slots. Good luck.


Second that. The relay for the tow system must be installed by the consumer. Check the glove box for the package with instructions.


----------

